# Dropper Posts - Lightest?



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

What's a good dropper post for a weight weenie?

I'm looking to lighten my 2013 Specialized Camber, but I need a dropper post for my trails and this is going to add weight over a fixed post.

Therefore, I'm looking for a light weight dropper post.

Yes, I'm concerned with budget too so I am not looking to spend double the money for a 50 gram diff.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Also, the 2013 Camber has a slight limit to the insertion depth of a post, so please no +400mm long posts, 350mm would be even better.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's roughly a net 1/2 to 3/4 pound gain for the dropper + remote... Well worth it. My Crank Bro Kronolog is slightly over 1/2 with remote vs the Thomson carbon 410


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I'm looking at 75mm droppers also this seems to be much lighter than +100mm units.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

LB412 said:


> It's roughly a net 1/2 to 3/4 pound gain for the dropper + remote... Well worth it. My Crank Bro Kronolog is slightly over 1/2 with remote vs the Thomson carbon 410


Oh... But Also consider I really do not belong in this forum. 22lb hard tail is as light as I will go.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I'm really thinking I will go with a lever one instead of a remote.
I've had one already on my old bike with a remote and it was not often working so I had to reach below to use it and got use to it and feel it's easy and more reliable than a remote.
My bike has cable routing for a drop post that's cool but still think i will go manual lever.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> I'm really thinking I will go with a lever one instead of a remote.
> I've had one already on my old bike with a remote and it was not often working so I had to reach below to use it and got use to it and feel it's easy and more reliable than a remote.
> My bike has cable routing for a drop post that's cool but still think i will go manual lever.


You must not have quick up and down type terrain. On a one mile drop i will raise and lower my seat 5-10 times. Running canyons the cadence would be more frequent. Honestly without a remote I would probably save the weight and use a QR.

Early post reliability was terrible... Things have dramatically improved.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw a Thomson in person last week. It is amazing, the quality and work that goes into one of those is crazy.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

My terrain can benefit from a dropper, that's why I want one.
I'm just not willing to rely on a remote lever as all others have failed me and I dont want the maint/hassle.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Trail_Blazer said:


> What's a good dropper post for a weight weenie?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

LB412 said:


> It's roughly a net 1/2 to 3/4 pound gain for the dropper + remote... Well worth it. My Crank Bro Kronolog is slightly over 1/2 with remote vs the Thomson carbon 410


Ouch. Hate to see the words "pound" and "gain" in the same sentence in this subforum.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

My joplin 4, no remote-533 grams; joplin 3-452 grams no remote. Xfusion sl claimed wt. 450 grams w/remote, probably my next purchase. 
I do whatever I can to keep my carbine light, & still ridable most everywhere.
I recall someone has a short travel carbon dropper post in the works..


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

The KS Lev carbon fibre post is supposed to be 400g
EB13: Kind Shock Adds Carbon LEV Dropper Seatpost ? Standard & Stealth Options


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

That's like 2.5 inches? Kinda cool weight wise, wish it was 5" , ha


----------



## debodawg (Sep 20, 2009)

*KS Lev CI*



kneecap said:


> That's like 2.5 inches? Kinda cool weight wise, wish it was 5" , ha


The KS Lev CI has been advertised for about 6 months. Not one has shipped. The original length has been reduced. The original weight has gone up. Latest word is it is to be available mid February 2015. Following this one closely as I too am interested. Have been working my local shop to get one. They are as frustrated as I am.
400mm /65mm drop 436-450g.


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

kneecap said:


> That's like 2.5 inches? Kinda cool weight wise, wish it was 5" , ha


That's what she said...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

2013/14 Specialized Blacklite 30.9 125mm drop 487g with cable attached, without hardware. With lever and barrel adjuster and housing, around 530g (was only missing housing to put on the scale). Granted, it's a POS lever. Lot of weight in the clamping unit on this post too, if Spec had designed differently, could have definitely saved some weight there IMO. 

This was a takeoff from my AM bike, replaced by a Fox Transfer 150mm drop, which weighed 557g without lever, lever 31g, nothing else weighed. Estimating 623g for everything tho.

Trying to figure out what the options are for a lighter dropper for my light XC race rig. The Lev Ti seems to be the lightest reasonably reliable with decent drop. Would probably go for 100mm at least. Unless Lev comes out with longer travel versions of their Carbon? Anyone hear anything about this? I thought i saw an article a while back from Innerbike or Eurobike, but now I can't find it. The 65mm of the current model is retarded. Any other options? I could also just get the Blacklite rebuilt and maybe tune it somehow a bit, but I did already get it rebuilt at Spec once and it didn't come back all that great (compared to new).


----------



## mrbadwrench (Sep 13, 2016)

I ran a lev ti that i got on pinkbike for $200 and it worked great. I have since got ridden of it for the weight and dont miss it a bit.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I found the article I had seen. Supposedly lengths from 100 to 150mm planned for the carbon. Will wait a few months and see.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I have two Lev Integras, one 30.9/125mm and one 27.2/100 for my xc bike. I weighed both, and here's the weird thing: the 30.9 was 469g (post/seatclamp only, no cable or southpaw) and the 27.2 was 479g.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

KS eTen 100mm lever post is claimed 660g, with remote 730g I have had the remote for a year, no issues. $109 from outside outfitters


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MattMay said:


> I have two Lev Integras, one 30.9/125mm and one 27.2/100 for my xc bike. I weighed both, and here's the weird thing: the 30.9 was 469g (post/seatclamp only, no cable or southpaw) and the 27.2 was 479g.


Not weird at all, the strength to weight ratio goes down with smaller diameter tubes, so they have to be made thicker. Common for many parts to see lighter stuff at bigger diameters.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Aha! Didn't know that...thanks!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Why would you want a dropper on a WW bike ?!!! It's like adding a suspension seatpost to a road bike . Not needed .


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

karimian5 said:


> Why would you want a dropper on a WW bike ?!!! It's like adding a suspension seatpost to a road bike . Not needed .


To

win

races.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Jayem said:


> To
> 
> win
> 
> races.


He wouldn't understand it.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

karimian5 said:


> Why would you want a dropper on a WW bike ?!!! It's like adding a suspension seatpost to a road bike . Not needed .


Funny.

Vincenzo Nibali's Giro-winning bike had a dropper on it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

20mm in 1mm increments

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016...es-special-height-adjust-posts-at-tour_412054


----------



## eugenio (Mar 8, 2008)

9point8 fall line 375x125 mm is 416 grams, 498 with everything, best reviews i have read on droppers.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I read that KS will be offering their Lev Carbon next year in 100mm-175mm travel. The true WWs here will probably opt for the shorter-travel models, of course.

(I'm personally looking forward to the 175mm option. I just skim this forum periodically in hopes of getting my freeride bike under 30# without breaking anything.)


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Serious question here . Are you looking to drop the weight of your bike or are you looking for an XC alternative ?!!! A true WW won't use a dropper post . Stick your ass out the saddle for fast downhill sections and and sit up right for uphills . Otherwise you are after an XC bike and not a lightweight bike .


----------



## Awesomecat18 (Nov 2, 2016)

karimian5 said:


> Serious question here . Are you looking to drop the weight of your bike or are you looking for an XC alternative ?!!! A true WW won't use a dropper post . Stick your ass out the saddle for fast downhill sections and and sit up right for uphills . Otherwise you are after an XC bike and not a lightweight bike .


This post is from 2 years FYI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

karimian5 said:


> Serious question here . Are you looking to drop the weight of your bike or are you looking for an XC alternative ?!!! A true WW won't use a dropper post . Stick your ass out the saddle for fast downhill sections and and sit up right for uphills . Otherwise you are after an XC bike and not a lightweight bike .


Are you still rolling a 1998 SID and V-brakes?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Are you still rolling a 1998 SID and V-brakes?


He's on a rigid fork, wheels with half their spokes cut out, road tires and half a saddle.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

^also cork brake pads.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh you're so funny . I still stand by my point . 

Le Duke if you had half a brain you would know the reason for my saddle. If you had half a brain you would know full well that the wheels hold up . Oh and if Maxxis 285 tyres are road tyres then you are seriously blind .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Are you still rolling a 1998 SID and V-brakes?


I see your point . However compering V-brakes to disc brakes is like comparing steel to plastic in terms of strength . You don't need a dropper post . Seriously . I had one and sold it . It is extra weight that isn't needed .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> ^also cork brake pads.


I'm srry but with a comment like that when you know full well they are still being tested against the ceramic coating on the carbon discs shows me you don't know much about what I do . In fact with half these comments on here this clearly isn't a WW section . It should be called 'XC race bikes' . There is a huge difference between being aWW and building an XC bike . You experiment, you try other things and new ideas .

I have gone over this in the past but hey I think this is the reason why the WW scene is slowly dying on its ass . No one tries anymore and when they do they get ridiculed . Well done guys .


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

karimian5 said:


> I see your point . However compering V-brakes to disc brakes is like comparing steel to plastic in terms of strength . You don't need a dropper post . Seriously . I had one and sold it . It is extra weight that isn't needed .


I like going fast. A dropper post helps me go fast.

Therefore, it is needed.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

If you had to put your bike into a category, what would it be?

Not XC, not CX, not AM, not Trail, not DH. What is it, exactly? A rail trail bike?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

karimian5 said:


> I'm srry but with a comment like that when you know full well they are still being tested against the ceramic coating on the carbon discs shows me you don't know much about what I do .


So how did those brake tests go? How is the stopping power? Fire hazard?

We're all just having fun here, when you put something out for everyone to see (and judge) it's best to have some broad shoulders. WW means different things to different people and to me weight loss is meaningless when heavier (better) parts would make the same bike faster & safer.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> So how did those brake tests go? How is the stopping power? Fire hazard?
> 
> We're all just having fun here, when you put something out for everyone to see (and judge) it's best to have some broad shoulders. WW means different things to different people and to me weight loss is meaningless when heavier (better) parts would make the same bike faster & safer.


Oh I know some are having fun but for the likes of LeDuke, Crossmax, DanW etc then no . They were poking fun and still do .

I do need a thicker skin you're right .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> If you had to put your bike into a category, what would it be?
> 
> Not XC, not CX, not AM, not Trail, not DH. What is it, exactly? A rail trail bike?


Well lets get one thing straight. It can easily cope with cyclocross trail .No problem there . It can cope with light trails . The test area I used had some rocks and lots of gravel (and annoying dogs running into me) . The bike is fully capable however anything moreso then obviously not .

I would class it as a WW bike . A bike capable of its class but also made to show people what is possible . Also a way for manufacturers to look in and see what they can use from it .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyways look I'm not going to start arguing again . Been there done that . Getting too old for this cra* . You can think of me how you like but I will be muting this post now . Good day .


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

karimian5 said:


> Well lets get one thing straight. It can easily cope with cyclocross trail .No problem there . It can cope with light trails . The test area I used had some rocks and lots of gravel (and annoying dogs running into me) . The bike is fully capable however anything moreso then obviously not .
> 
> I would class it as a WW bike . A bike capable of its class but also made to show people what is possible . Also a way for manufacturers to look in and see what they can use from it .


So, it can handle grass and gravel.

Not a mountain bike, though, correct?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Le Duke said:


> So, it can handle grass and gravel.
> 
> Not a mountain bike, though, correct?


If by "mountain bike" you mean a bike that is used to descend mountains, then no. But of course most high-end XC bikes would struggle to survive a day on lift-served trails too.

As someone who comes to the WW forum to look for ideas to get my 180mm-travel freeride bike down below 30 pounds, and who would destroy half the bikes shown on this forum, I can only snicker when I see you folks talking **** about a bike that was built too light.

We all get to decide for ourselves what's light enough and what's strong enough for our own bikes. And then, like wheel size, the important thing is to pick what's right for you, and then be a **** about it.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

NWS said:


> If by "mountain bike" you mean a bike that is used to descend mountains, then no. But of course most high-end XC bikes would struggle to survive a day on lift-served trails too.
> 
> As someone who comes to the WW forum to look for ideas to get my 180mm-travel freeride bike down below 30 pounds, and who would destroy half the bikes shown on this forum, I can only snicker when I see you folks talking **** about a bike that was built too light.
> 
> We all get to decide for ourselves what's light enough and what's strong enough for our own bikes. And then, like wheel size, the important thing is to pick what's right for you, and then be a **** about it.


I wasn't aware that mountain bikes only went down the mountain.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep. Those are the rules. Otherwise you're doing it wrong.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not sure why there should even be any argument about this. Where we are on the weight weenie spectrum is a personal choice of the rider in question. It's a trade-off between a myriad of different factors, including durability, the type of trails that we ride, cost of the particular equipment or upgrade, etc. 

To denigrate someone for this personal choice to use dropper posts is, with respect, narrow minded and non-inclusive. I for one find that much of the information on this board to be useful for my equipment choices, even though I ride a 26lb full suspension bike. To ridicule someone's personal choice, when he is simply looking for an answer to a quite reasonable question, will simply discourage others from chiming in with questions.

No one holds a monopoly on weight weenism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

If you used cork to make a dropper post you could really bring the weight down.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

karimian5 said:


> Well lets get one thing straight. It can easily cope with cyclocross trail


Is that like my commute to work? (at least when the snow is packed), wait, scratch that, I need brakes that work to avoid cars.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NWS said:


> If by "mountain bike" you mean a bike that is used to descend mountains, then no. But of course most high-end XC bikes would struggle to survive a day on lift-served trails too.


Have you done much XC racing?

Most XC racing involves uphills and downhills. Really, it's more about the location, as XC races in mountainous areas usually involve longer climbs and descents, usually with technical bits on both ends. Often, the DH is just as DH as anything you'd encounter short of a full on DH trail at a resort, and sometimes it's equal. In flatter places like the midwest US, the XC races usually have much shorter uphills and downhills. Racing expert XC, I would put money on Cat 1 and pro XC racers riding their XC bikes harder than most "all mountain/enduro" riders do, uphill AND downhill. When I'm racing downhill on my XC bike, I'm trying to go as fast as I possibly can, riding stuff at speeds that approach my bigger bikes. Jumps and gaps? You just do them and don't think, even with the seatpost extended sometimes, because if you can keep pedaling for a few seconds more AND still make the gap/step-up, you end up a little further ahead. Or, if it's a feature where you can lower the seatpost and just blast off the edge, again, you'll end up ahead. It amazes me how some of these modern bikes can hold up at these speeds and with this abuse. For sure, I built my "weight weenie" XC bike with this in mind. I know that some of the super weight-weenie crap may be ok for recreational riding, but I'm going to push my bike to the limit, uphill and downhill, because that's what racing is.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*"World's Lightest Dropper"*

The New Fall Line R is the World's Lightest Dropper Seatpost. 
SOC17: Drop your post&#8230; or cut it, with the 9Point8 Fall Line R XC dropper
336g in lightest config.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

looks good to me, but no external cable routing?


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

9point8 seems to have only internal routing posts.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Not bad. The 125mm one is ~80g lighter than my KS Lev Integra 30.9/125mm, which in turn was(surprisingly) 2g lighter than the externally routed KS Lev 27.2/100mm version. Those were 473 and 475g without routing or remote, respectively.
'Course the Lev is available for a lot less $$, but I realize weight is the focus here.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

lRaphl said:


> 9point8 seems to have only internal routing posts.


Time to punch a couple holes in your frame!! All in the name of "weight weenie"!


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

220g dropper post:

http://jbg2dps.com/

https://www.facebook.com/jbg2dps/


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

fastback67 said:


> 220g dropper post:
> 
> http://jbg2dps.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jbg2dps/


Not 220g, the hardware, cable, housing and remote weren't counted. 60mm doesn't do it for me, need at least 100mm for an XC post.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

fastback67 said:


> 220g dropper post:
> 
> http://jbg2dps.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jbg2dps/


Not a fan of dropper posts as I never need one but this could really tempt me to change just for the hell of it . That thing is amazing . It could be lighter with a carbon pin, carbon yoke clamps (or POP clamps) . The remote could be lighter if made of carbon with titanium fixings with alloy braided housing and ferrules and Powercordz cable .


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

$?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

FishMan473 said:


> $?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I sent them an email but still waiting for a response .


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Seb K said:


> I sent them an email but still waiting for a response .


So did I. I heard back in 1 day:

_Hello there,

Can you tell me the cost and availability of one of your 30.9 carbon 60mm dropper posts including shipping to Blaine, Washington USA 98230?

Thank you,

Jacques_

*Hi, 
thank You for Your interest. Current price is 1400 with 23% tax (If You are final customer ). Cost of ship will be aprox. 100 USD. 
We can ship seatpost in 3 weeks from order confirmation.
Regards*

I think the currency of the 1400 quote is the Polish zloty (PLN) so do your own conversion. I asked if the 23% was a part of that price or extra. I do not have a response yet. 1400zloty is approx $370USD. That sounds like a steal to me. If the 23% is over and above, and with the $100usd shipping, then it starts to get a bit steep. If it's Euros, then that's off the charts!! And the 23% is probably VAT. I wonder if there's a way to get them to rebate the VAT since the product is being shipped outside the EU.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

My response will confirm the price . Brace yourself :

Hi, 
thank You for Your interest. Current price is 1353 euro with 23% tax (1100 euro without tax if You have Europen tax number ). 
We have 27,2; 30,9; 31,6mm dimension. Length: 400mm. 
We can ship seatpost in 2 weeks from order confirmation. Shipping cost tu UK i aprox. 50 euro. 
Regards 

-- 
Adrian Brzózka

So that is 1498 dollars :eekster:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Geez, he should at least throw in shipping.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Geez, he should at least throw in shipping.


And a couple nights with a hooker or a K of coke!!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Seb K said:


> So that is 1498 dollars :eekster:


hahahahahahahahaha.

That's half a high-end carbon FS frame!



BlownCivic said:


> I think the currency of the 1400 quote is the Polish zloty (PLN) so do your own conversion. I asked if the 23% was a part of that price or extra. I do not have a response yet. 1400zloty is approx $370USD. That sounds like a steal to me. If the 23% is over and above, and with the $100usd shipping, then it starts to get a bit steep.


OK, so there is some hope for sensibility. Why $100USD to ship?? and why would one quote be in Polish currency and the shipping be listed in USD? Kind of ridiculous either way.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Every time I order from R2-Bike they knock off the VAT, and shipping via DHL is $25. These guys should take a lesson from R2!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

No one charges VAT for US orders, so right there that says they aren't trustworthy.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I think because it is very niche he has to bump the price up to compensate for lack of sales . Honestly the carbon work isn't worth that much and the internals whether it's air or oil based is certainly not worth as much as he is asking .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope he looks at sites like this .


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Have you done much XC racing?
> 
> [...] Often, the DH is just as DH as anything you'd encounter short of a full on DH trail at a resort, and sometimes it's equal.


I guess that explains all those guys on XC bikes practicing on the technical DH trails at lift-served parks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NWS said:


> I guess that explains all those guys on XC bikes practicing on the technical DH trails at lift-served parks.


Realizing that yes, they have XC races at lift-served parks...and guess what they often use for the DHs? Hopefully you've done XC races that involve 1000' or more sustained vertical descents in technical terrain.


----------

